# Synchronisation de mails



## smfoa (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde apple et j'ai besoin de votre expertise concernant les mails.

Je viens d'acheter un imac et un ipad 2

ce que je souhaite faire :

mettre mes comptes de messagerie sur imac et synchroniser (via itunes) mes mails avec ipad 2

mes questions : 

1/ ^est-ce les comptes de messagerie ou les mails qui sont synchronisés par itunes ?

2/ le logiciel de messagerie est thunderbird sur imac, dois-je passer à+ "Mail" pour effectuer la synchronisation avec ipad 2 ?

3/ Si je ne passe pas par itunes, Mobileme permet-il de synchroniser des comptes de messagerie Orange, ... => autre qu'un email mac ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## schwebb (14 Mai 2011)

Hello, bienvenue,

La meilleure façon de synchroniser tes mails entre différentes machines est d'utiliser le protocole imap. 


Ainsi, les mails seront chargés exactement de la même façon sur tous les appareils qui les relèveront. 


Avec le protocole imap, tu peux relever tes mails de ton ordi, de ton iPad, de ton iPhone, depuis le navigateur Internet de ton ordi, de celui d'un copain ou du boulot, tu auras toujours exactement la même chose devant les yeux (contrairement au protocole pop, qui donne les mails au premier logiciel qui les relève, et plus rien aux suivants!).

Donc, pour répondre (mal  ) à tes questions:
1) je ne sais pas, mais peu importe si tu utilises l'imap;
2) non, l'imap est universel;
3) je ne sais pas, sans doute pas.


----------

